# Anaboliclab.com



## ROID (Jun 6, 2017)

Bullshit or no? 

My thoughts about some of the labs listed are backed by the results I read as far as under or over dosed. One lab in particular. 

I'm sure I'll go in a drunken sponsor bashing campaign soon.  But is it bashing when labs back up my ranting?


----------



## ROID (Jun 7, 2017)

Why are you moving my threads. 

Define "anything "

Anything Goes... 

But some things get moved.

Now I understand.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2017)

What would the point of having all of the separate forums be if everything is going to get posted in Anything Goes?


----------

